# What do you feed?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We are currently feeding Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice to both our golden boys ages 9 and 5. My vet did not want us to feed a senior food, she said they might not get everything they need in that food. But they have both gained weight as this food is richer than their old Nutro Max Lamb and Rice that they'd been on their whole lives. We switched to Natural about a year or so ago as their coats were dry. We all need more exercise but I am being realistic here.

Since I have read so many scary things about the dangers of Nutro Natural Choice, I want to change. I'd like a healthy food around the same price. I am concerned about them gaining weight on Candidae. They currently eat 2 cups a day (1 morning, 1 eve.) and still act like they are starving. : )
I can get Candidae here at a specialty store . It's the same price now but said they were just told of a price increase. All food might go up also.

I'd like some feed back on what you feed, how many have stopped Nutro?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the golden girls on Wellness Core reduced fat..... it's 350 cal/cup and they get 1 1/2 cups daily, along with a little tripe or pumpkin. Cody and our senior aussie are the Eagle Pack Holistic duck. It's a little less expensive and has 363 cal/ cup. Both are excellent foods with a moderate amount of cals.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Canidae and Innova....mine have done very well on them


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I also use Canidae & Innova dry and canned EVO or Evangers. Charlie eats 3 cups + about 1/2 can a day and weighs 60 lbs at 21 mths. I wish I had his metabolism.......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is Innova about the same price as Canidae?

Where do you buy the Eagle Pack?
Thanks for replying!


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

I just switched my Max & Dakota from Purina One to Taste of the Wild and they love it. It's high in proteins and grain free so you don't have to feed them as much. I mix in some green beans with their afternoon meal to fill them up. Max still acts like he is starving but that's because of the prednisone he is on for the Masticatory Myositis.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've noticed alot of people here supplement with green beans. Is that just to fill them up and it's low cal? I'll try it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The green beans are used as a filler....Mine dont need to lose weight but I do give them green beans every night with other stuff.... Here where I live Innova is higher in price than the Canidae.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

around here a 30lb bag of Innova is almost the same as a 40lb bag of Canidae. The Innova might even be a little more, I'm not too sure I just get it and try not to think about the price....lol


----------



## timm23112 (May 2, 2007)

We had fed Marley (16 mos, 60 lbs) Natural Coice lamb & rice up until about 6 weeks ago, she started chewing her paws incessantly and stools went very loose. Vet said she developed allergy or two and recommended Science Diet. We did not go that route, instead we tried Natural Balance Duck and Potato as it is grain free. She's doing much better now, less itching and the poo is about 1/3 of the amount it used to be. 



Debles said:


> We are currently feeding Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice to both our golden boys ages 9 and 5. My vet did not want us to feed a senior food, she said they might not get everything they need in that food. But they have both gained weight as this food is richer than their old Nutro Max Lamb and Rice that they'd been on their whole lives. We switched to Natural about a year or so ago as their coats were dry. We all need more exercise but I am being realistic here.
> 
> Since I have read so many scary things about the dangers of Nutro Natural Choice, I want to change. I'd like a healthy food around the same price. I am concerned about them gaining weight on Candidae. They currently eat 2 cups a day (1 morning, 1 eve.) and still act like they are starving. : )
> I can get Candidae here at a specialty store . It's the same price now but said they were just told of a price increase. All food might go up also.
> ...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I fed Nutro Herring and Rice but just stopped because they are not making anymore until June. I did switch to Nutro with glucosamine. I have not had any problem with the Nutro foods and their website does not have a recall or anything on these foods. I did read the site where people were complaining, I don't know if it is just a coincendence or what, it was hard for me to determine whether it was the actual food or not, but I plan on continuing the food until I hear something further.


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

I feed the Nutro Natural for large breed weight mantenance and Miles and Buddy have been doing great on it. I like that it has vitamins in it for the larger dogs.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Just this week switched to Canidae and wanting to add the green beans at night. This may be stupid question but do you use frozen, canned, do you cook them? Someone please clarify~cause I'm new to this. Thanks!




Maggies mom said:


> The green beans are used as a filler....Mine dont need to lose weight but I do give them green beans every night with other stuff.... Here where I live Innova is higher in price than the Canidae.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Just this week switched to Canidae and wanting to add the green beans at night. This may be stupid question but do you use frozen, canned, do you cook them? Someone please clarify~cause I'm new to this. Thanks!


You can use any of what you suggested. I myself buy the can NO salted and rinse them with water and give them right out of the can. Mine love them , if I get all there extra's out and have them on the table and dont have the can of green beans out Maggie will go in the panrty and get a can and bring it to me.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks~I'll start feeding them some gb tonight!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Thanks~I'll start feeding them some gb tonight!


I feed mine 1 cup of food 2x's a day and 1/2 cup green beans each meal.


----------



## Gramma Bergan (May 14, 2005)

Hi, After losing Lovey 2 about 2 years ago have a new puppy. She has very bad case of dandruff (cradle cap)? (o: The breeder and vet suggested adding some oil to her food, (Science Diet). Trying that but not doing much good. She is 8 weeks old. Any suggestions? Gramma B.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gramma Bergan said:


> Hi, After losing Lovey 2 about 2 years ago have a new puppy. She has very bad case of dandruff (cradle cap)? (o: The breeder and vet suggested adding some oil to her food, (Science Diet). Trying that but not doing much good. She is 8 weeks old. Any suggestions? Gramma B.


I would suggest changing foods. Canidae, Innova, Wellness, Orijen and EVO are some foods that many many dogs have good success with. Not every food works for every dog but one of these should improve her condition if the SD is causing this. On a good food oils and supplements should be optional not a must.


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You can use any of what you suggested. I myself buy the can NO salted and rinse them with water and give them right out of the can. Mine love them , if I get all there extra's out and have them on the table and dont have the can of green beans out Maggie will go in the panrty and get a can and bring it to me.


That's adorable!


----------



## doglover08 (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to feed my dogs Canidea, eagle pack, orijen, innova evo. they were doing

good on any of them. every 3-4 mths, i switched my dogs to different food,

sometimes between the same brand but different formula, sometimes totally different

brands. 

right now they are on raw diet, i make my own. doing great on that too!!


----------



## Nurse Douglas (Nov 19, 2007)

i used to feed riley nutro... but my vet suggested i switch because she thought riley's coat looked dry. i switched her to eukanuba natural lamb and rice and her coat looks a lot nicer and another benefit is that her stools are about half the size and much firmer (way easier to clean up!!)


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

We used to give Amber a combination of kibble and canned. We mixed up the varieties because they all seemed to have something different and never knew what would be the best. Unfortunately, she also got some of the recalled dog food and we lost her at 5 years old to kidney failure. So our new puppy is on a raw food diet. I just don't feel comfortable with dog food anymore. It has actually been easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Innova EVO. Is it more than Canidae pound for pound yes. However it also has about about 80 more calories per cup so over the course of a 30 or 40 lb bag you should be feeding less. In other words that is about 15% more energy/food in EVO so they may actually cost the same. Both great foods. I would pick which ever was the most convenient to buy assuming you don't have a dog with a grain allergy.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

All 8 of my dogs who range in age from 3 - 13+ are fed a mixture of The Honest Kitchen and Canidae. I adjust the amounts for activity level. I keep my dogs lean - from all that I have read, regardless of what you feed the key to health and longevity is keeping dogs lean.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

videochicke said:


> We used to give Amber a combination of kibble and canned. We mixed up the varieties because they all seemed to have something different and never knew what would be the best. Unfortunately, she also got some of the recalled dog food and we lost her at 5 years old to kidney failure. So our new puppy is on a raw food diet. I just don't feel comfortable with dog food anymore. It has actually been easier than I thought it would be.


I am so sorry. I totally would feel the same way. How do you do the raw food thing?

Nurse Douglas: We switched to Nutro Natural Choice cause we were feeding Nutro Max and thought their coats were dry. Now their coats actually seem fine. And they haven't shed near as much.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am so sorry. I totally would feel the same way. How do you do the raw food thing?


We bought the book by Billinghurst and for puppies it is pretty easy. She eats whole raw chicken wings, bones and all 2-3 times a day. I was surprised how easy she found it to crunch and eat the bones. And she looks so happy as she is eating. Plus, it takes a while so she gets to eat longer. There are also recipes in the book for a veggie meal and a carb meal that she gets as well. It is also known as the BARF diet--bones and raw food. Raw feeding all seemed so involved when I read the book, but it is all falling into place easier than I thought it would.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have fed Abby Honest Kitchen force for two years and recently I got a promo for 25% off so I've been flipping some in Finny's kibble. And I swear he is shedding less and Abby hardly sheds at all. It is dehydrated raw food that I buy from them via the Internet. They are a great company. www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

$70. for 40 pounds of food? Don't think I can afford to feed them that!

I've heard of the BARF diet. My dog's sire's owner feeds that. I have thought it sounded involved. Aren't the chicken bones dangerous?


----------

